# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Ασθένειες -  Τραυματισμοί στα Ιθαγενή >  Φουσκωμένη  καρδερίνα

## theo8indian

Καλησπέρα.
Εδώ και 15 μέρες η καρδερίνα μου είναι αδιάθετη και φουσκομένη.
Της χορήγησα baycox και ενώ έδειχνε μεγάλα σημάδια βελτίωσης,
μετά απο 2 μέρες ξανα έχασε την ζωντάνια της.
Όλη μέρα κοιμάτε και ξυπνάει μόνο να φάει.
Σας δίνω φωτογραφίες από την κοιλιακή χώρα και από τις κουτσουλιές μήπως και μπορέσει κάποιος να βοηθήσει.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## HarrisC

εχει κανει καρινα.Δυσκολα τα πραγματα.Γιατρο γρηγορα ,οπωσδηποτε αυριο .Μεχρι τοτε baycox .Πινει νερο?? τρωει??

----------


## douriakos

ειναι πιασμενη ή εκτροφης?

----------


## ninos

Έχει έντονη καρίνα, αλλά δεν βλέπω, τουλάχιστον εγώ, να έχει κοκκιδια. Έτσι ήταν η κοιλιά της και πριν την χορήγηση ?
Τελικώς είναι εκτροφής το πουλάκι ?

----------


## jk21

πας αμεσα φαρμακειο και παιρνεις almora plus φακελλακια δεξτροζη και ηλεκτρολυτες μαζι 

διαλυεις ενα σε 200 ml και απο το διαλυμα που αφηνεις στην ποτιστρα ,δινεις και στο στομα μερικες σταγονες καθε 3-4 ωρες .Ειναι αμεση αναγκη να παρει ενεργεια γιατι εχει καρινιασει 

απο κει και περα θελω να μου πεις ποσες μερες συνολικα χορηγησες baycox ,αν πριν ηταν ανοιχτο και ποσο καιρο ,αν το εδωσες στο νερο ή στο στομα ,σε ποια δοσολογια ,αν εδωσες αλλο φαρμακο τωρα ή παλιοτερα και ποσο συχνα 
,τι ετρωγε τις ημερες που εδινες baycox ,απο ποτε εχει εντονη καρινα και αν τα εντερα ηταν πιο εντονα πρησμενα παλιοτερα

----------


## theo8indian

Το πουλάκι είναι εκτροφής του 13 . 
το εδωσα baycox για 7 μερες και μετα σταματησα για να κανω επαναληψη μετα απο 5 μερες.
εβαλα  2ml σε 100 ml νερο. 
οταν το εδωσα baycox το στομαχι της δεν ηταν ετσι
.ηταν σε πολυ χειροτερη κατασταση .πρισμενα εντερα αλλα καρινα δεν ειχε. 
το πουλακι τρωει και πινει κανονικα.την αγωγη την πήρε μόνο του δεν το εχω χορηγήσει τιποτα απο το στομα

----------


## theo8indian

επίσης έτρωγε τροφή για καναρίνια και καναβουρι.το baycox ηταν ανοιχτο απο τον μαρτιο του 13 και ληγει τον σεπτεμβριο του 15.και δεν εχει πάρει αυτο το πουλι ποτε καποιο φαρμακο εκτος απο βιταμηνες Ε.τα εντερα ξεπρηστηκαν μετα το baycox

----------


## jk21

προσπαθησε να την ταισεις με κρεμα νεοσσων ή με κροκο στο στομα ,την οποια θα διαλυεις (ή τον κροκο ) με λιγο νερο που εχει almora plus 

πρεπει να παρει δυναμεις .αν δεν μου ελεγες για πρησμενα εντερα που φυγανε με baycox ,θα φοβομουνα για περιπτωση megabacteria 

ποτε τελειωσες το baycox για τελευταια φορα; εχεις δωσει καποια στιγμη πολυβιταμινες; konakion βιταμινες Κ; το baycox ηταν καινουργιο; 

παρε το πρωι απο φαρμακειο augmentin σκονη των ( 250mg + 65 )

θα το δωσεις αμεσα και ισως   συνδιαστικα με baycox αλλα baycox θα δωσεις οταν θα σου πω ,αφου μαθω ποτε τελειωσες την προηγουμενη χρηση 

για το augmentin (γυρω στα 4 ευρω απο φαρμακειο ) θα σου στειλω δοσολογια στο στομα (αφου μου πεις οτι το πηρες ) με πμ 

το baycox θα το δωσεις αυτη τη φορα και αυτο με συρριγκα στο στομα 

διαλυοντας 0.3 ml στα 12.5 ml νερου και δινοντας απο αυτο το διαλυμα  0.25 ml το πρωι και αλλο τοσο το απογευμα μονο

πρεπει υποχρεωτικα να το παρει στο στομα .το νερο που θα το διαλυεις ,να ειναι αυτο που εχει μεσα almora

----------


## jk21

τωρα ειδα το τελευταιο ποστ .Συμφωνα με την εταιρια ,αν ανοιχτει το baycox εχει μερικες εβδομαδες μονο ζωη .θεωρητικα ισως να φταιει και αυτο ,αν και μαλλον το πουλι εχει εξασθενησει εντελως και απο δευτερογενη μικροβιακη λοιμωξη .

----------


## theo8indian

τελευταια μερα που πηρε baycox ηταν παρασκευη 31/01 μεχρι το μεσημερι  που τα αλλαξα νερο .της εβαλα almora plus οπως μου είπες.μονο βιταμινη E  και εκεινο μια φορα τον νοεμβριο που τα εκανα προετοιμασια για τον  χειμωνα (εχω μπαλκονατη εκτροφη).το πρωι θα παω να παρω augmentine και καινουριο baycox αν είναι

----------


## jk21

σου στελνω δοσολογια augmentine στο στομα 

θα ξεκινησεις και το ενα και το αλλο στο στομα και μονο αν το πουλι αρχισει και μετακινειται κανονικα ,θα δουμε για οποια αλλη αλλαγη 

μην δωσεις τη δοσολογια augmentin που θα σου στειλω ,αν πρωτα δεν εισαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι η συσκευασια των ( 250mg +62.5mg )

θα τα δινεις με συρριγκα λεπτη του 1 ml σιγα σιγα (χωρις βελονα)


αυριο που θα το πιασεις ,βγαλε μια φωτο πιο χαμηλα στην κοιλια μονο 


αν τα καταφερουμε (προς το παρον ειναι δυσκολα τα πραγματα ) αν το πουλακι ειναι εκτροφης ,οταν με το καλο δυναμωσει (μαλλον του χρονου με το καλο ,εκτος αν εχει αμεση βελτιωση και μεσα Μαη ειναι στα πανω του ) να γινει ενας καλος γονιος .αν δεν ειναι ,να επιστρεψει εκει που ανηκει

----------


## geog87

συκωτι φιλε!!!τι διατροφη εκανες??????μηπως πολυ λιπαρη και το διελυσες?????δες το παρακατω βιντεακι και θα βγαλεις τα συμπερασματα σου οσο αφορα το λιπος!!!!!!


**********

----------


## jk21

Μπορεις με μια επεξεργασια της φωτο που ανεβασε το παιδι ,να μας σκιαγραμισεις Γιωργο που ειναι το διογκωμενο συκωτι; γιατι αδυνατω στη φωτο αυτη να δω οτι λες

----------


## geog87

δωστε βαση στο 3.40 και μετα...

----------


## geog87

βγαλε φωτο κουτσουλιες.υπαρχουν ουρα κιτρινα τριγυρω?το συκωτι εχει βγει οff.βαλε μια λαμπα κοντα να ειναι ζεστο το πουλακι και δωσε epatosil.

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο οι περισσοτερες ασθενειες απο μικροβια ,καποια ειδη κοκκιδιων ,ακομη και ειδη μυκητων ,εκτος των διατροφικων προβληματων ,δημιουργουν προβληματα στο συκωτι και χωρις αυτο να βγει οff μπορει να δωσουν αυξημενη χολη (κιτρινα υγρα ) .Το συκωτι εδω συγκεκριμενα που το βλεπεις διογκωμενο και μη αναστρεψιμο; τα περι πρησμενων εντερων που βελτιωθηκαν με τη χρηση baycox τα διαβασες; η ηπατικη λιπιδιωση απο μονη της ,δεν πρηζει εντερα ,αλλα πρηζει το συκωτι ,το οποιο την προβολη του θα επρεπε να βλεπουμε .Τα υγρα τα κιτρινα απο μονα τους δεν λενε κατι συγκεκριμενο .Αν ηταν πρασινα ,ναι θα μιλουσανε για τοξικωση του συκωτιου ...

----------


## geog87

> Γιωργο οι περισσοτερες ασθενειες απο μικροβια ,καποια ειδη κοκκιδιων ,ακομη και ειδη μυκητων ,εκτος των διατροφικων προβληματων ,δημιουργουν προβληματα στο συκωτι και χωρις αυτο να βγει οff μπορει να δωσουν αυξημενη χολη (κιτρινα υγρα ) .Το συκωτι εδω συγκεκριμενα που το βλεπεις διογκωμενο και μη αναστρεψιμο; τα περι πρησμενων εντερων που βελτιωθηκαν με τη χρηση baycox τα διαβασες; η ηπατικη λιπιδιωση απο μονη της ,δεν πρηζει εντερα ,αλλα πρηζει το συκωτι ,το οποιο την προβολη του θα επρεπε να βλεπουμε .Τα υγρα τα κιτρινα απο μονα τους δεν λενε κατι συγκεκριμενο .Αν ηταν πρασινα ,ναι θα μιλουσανε για τοξικωση του συκωτιου ...



******************************...τεσπα sorry για το off topic.φιλαρακι ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα με το πουλακι σου!!!δεν μιλησα πουθενα για baycox εγω...ουτε για τοξικωση...ζητησα να δουμε τα κοπρανα και τα ουρα...

----------


## jk21

Μιλησε το παιδι ομως και ειπε οτι ειχε πρησμενα εντερα .Πρηζονται τα εντερα απο ηπατικη λιπιδιωση;

----------


## theo8indian

εχει φωτογραφίες στην 1η σελιδα . αλλα θα ξαναβάλω καινούριες αύριο το πρωι.

----------


## Pidgey

Γιώργο έχει βάλει φωτο με κουτσουλιές στο 1ο post.

----------


## geog87

ναι τις ειδα...συγνωμη για την αναστατωση στο θεμα σου.augmentine στο στομα και ολα ελπιζω να πανε καλα!!!ο Δημητρης δεν γινεται να κανει λαθος
!!!!!

----------


## jk21

> Γιώργο έχει βάλει φωτο με κουτσουλιές στο 1ο post.





που δεν εχουν ιχνος κιτρινου ....

Γιωργο δεν διεκδικησα ποτε το αλανθαστο ... το πουλακι κοιμαται ολη μερα και ενα πουλι  που δεν εχει πρησμενα εντερα ,δεν κοιμαται απο κοκκιδια και μονο 
το baycox (εστω και ληγμενο ) βελτιωσε μια κατασταση που ο φιλος περιεγραψε με πρησμενα εντερα που τωρα δεν υπαρχουν .Αυτο που η δικια μου λογικη λεει ,ειναι συνεχιση με μη ληγμενο baycox για να χτυπησει οτι δεν καταφερε τελειως το αλλο και αντιβιωση για τυχον δευτερογενεις λοιμωξεις .Αν ειχα σημαδια συκωτιου (προβολη μελανου στιγματος ,προβληματικα υγρα στις κουτσουλιες ) θα συμφωνουσα οτι επρεπε και κει να ψαξουμε αιτιες .Σαφως συμφωνω με τη ζεστη και σαφως θεωρω οτι πρωτο μελημα ειναι η παροχη ενεργειας στο πουλι

----------


## ninos

Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι πως δεν έχει διογκομένο συκώτι. Με τέτοια καθαρή κοιλιά, δεν είμαι βέβαιος όμως, ότι θα του έδινα πάλι baycox.
Almora plus, σίγουρα

----------


## ninos

> επίσης έτρωγε τροφή για καναρίνια και καναβουρι


Εχω επίσης την εντύπωση ότι η τροφή του είναι φτωχή. Βγάλε το υπάρχον μειγμα μια φωτογραφία και  φρόντισε να του βάλεις ένα πλούσιο για ιθαγενή μείγμα.

----------


## jk21

οι φλεβιτσες που διακρινονται σε μια ομοιομορφη διαστολη της κοιλιας προς τα μπροστα ,προσφατα εμαθα οτι ειναι απο πιεση που δεχονται απο εσωτερικα εντερα .Αν προσεξεις η κοιλια παρολη την εντονη καρινα ,δεν εχει μπει προς τα μεσα ,αλλα συνεχιζει να εχει ομοιομορφη διογκωση .Αυτο με φοβιζει οτι το προβλημα δεν εχει φυγει εντελως

----------


## theo8indian

την θεραπεια την ξεκινησα το πρωι. απο εχθες που πινει almora το πουλι ειναι μεν κακοκεφο αλλα δεν ειναι φουσκομενο και δεν κοιματε ολη μερα. ελπιζω να το ξεπερασει

----------


## jk21

συνεχιζεις κανονικα almora και σημερα λιγες σταγονες ανα 3-4 ωρο

----------


## HarrisC

Το πουλακι πρεπει να δυναμωσει.Κρεμα νεοσων ειναι η λυση σου ,για να μπορεσει να ανταπεξελθει στην θεραπεια.

----------


## jk21

αν ξεκινησει και τρωει ,εστω και στο στομα ,μπορεις να φτιαχνεις την κρεμα και με νερο με διαλυμενο almora

----------


## theo8indian

καλημέρα.μετά απο μια μερα θεραπειας τα αποτελεσματα ειναι καλα.το πουλακι σταματισε να φουσκωνει, τρωει κανονικα μονο του και το πρωι κελαηδουσε κανονικα. σιγα σιγα βρισκει την φορμα του.

----------


## ninos

ευχάριστα νέα. Κάνε κάτι και με το μείγμα τροφής. Οι καρδερίνες θέλουν ένα πιο πλούσιο μείγμα απο αυτό των καναρινίων. 

Υ.Σ Να ξέρεις πως εαν το πουλάκι δεν είναι εκτροφής πάρα πολύ σύντομα θα ανέβει εκ' νέου ο πληθυσμός των κοκκιδίων αντιμετωπίζοντας πάλι τα ίδια προβλήματα. Εσύ θα χορηγείς baycox, το πουλί θα συνέρχεται για ενα μικρό διάστημα και μετά πάλι θα καταπέφτει. Γενικότερα θα βρεθείς σε φαύλο κύκλο με φάρμακα που θα ταλαιπωρούν εσένα και κυρίως το πουλάκι.

Πάντα φιλικά...

----------


## theo8indian

φιλε στελιο το πουλακι οπως εγραψα και παραπανω ειναι εκτροφης. ειναι γενημενο τον ιουνιο του 13.  ειδα και τους γονεις που  το ταιζαν πριν το παρω.ποτε δεν θα διακινδύνευα την υγεια των υπολοιπων πουλιων που εχω για ενα μη εκτροφης

----------


## theo8indian

Καλημερα.τελικα το πουλάκι δεν άντεξε. Η κατάστασή του ηταν πολυ προχωρημένη 
και σημερα το πρωι παρολο που εδειχνε οτι το ειχε ξεπερασει μας την εκανε.
Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις συμβουλές και την βοήθεια. Εστω αποκτησαμε γνωσεις
σε ενα τετοιο περιστατικό.

----------


## jk21

ΘΟΔΩΡΗ λυπαμαι ....

πως αλλαξε η πορεια; χειροτερεψε αποτομα; μιλουσες για κελαηδησμα πριν λιγες μερες ..

εδινες κανονικα και baycox (επαναληπτικη αγωγη )  και augmentin στο στομα ωστε να παιρνει την επαρκη δοση;

----------


## theo8indian

δημητρη καλησπερα.το πουλι καλυτερευε οπως σου ειπα. προχθες κοιμοταν απο τις 7 το απογευμα παρολο που το ειχα μεσα στο σπιτι και σε φωτεινο μερος.
δεν εδωσα ομως βαση γιατι το ειχα δει σε πολυ χειροτερη κατασταση πριν ξεκινησω την θεραπεια.το εδινα κανονικα ανα 4 ωρες augmentine με almora που ειπαμε και baycox καινουριο στο νερο του.
εχθες το πρωι που σηκωθηκα το βρηκα παγωμενο.μαλλον το βραδυ μου την εκανε. δεν ξερω απο τι και πως. παντως σε ευχαριστω και για τις γνωσεις σου και για την βοηθεια σου.

----------


## jk21

φιλε μου αυτο ισχυε για το almora ... η αντιβιωση ηταν ξεκαθαρα δυο δοσεων πρωι και απογευμα ......

αποκλειεται να εκανα λαθος γιατι το κειμενο με την διαλυση και τον τροπο αγωγης ,το εχω αποθηκευμενο και ειναι στανταρ ...

αν εγινε κατι τετοιο ... τελικα ηταν τραγικο .... αν εδινες καθε 4 ωρες δοση ειναι λογικο να μην αντεξε ...

----------

